# Drexel Winter 2009



## Bob (Feb 11, 2009)

Drexel Winter 2009 on March 14, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
February 10, 2009 - 19:42 — Bob Burton
The Drexel Winter 2009 will take place on March 14, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the Drexel Winter 2009 website for more information and registration.
http://www.drexelcubers.com


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2009)

Sadly I will not be going to this one, even though it is only a 5 minute walk from my dorm. Penn's spring break is from the 7th to the 15th, and I am already leaving for home a few days late in order to go to Fort Lee, I don't think my parents would be too happy if my time at home was cut any shorter. Plus Fort Lee has clock


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think this is going to happen for me. It'll really depend on how I do at Fort Lee and what the current WRs are.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 11, 2009)

Whoa, maybe I'll go to this one too~!!


----------



## Tyson (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob said:


> Drexel Winter 2009 on March 14, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
> February 10, 2009 - 19:42 — Bob Burton
> The Drexel Winter 2009 will take place on March 14, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the Drexel Winter 2009 website for more information and registration.
> http://www.drexelcubers.com



Is March 14 technically still Winter?


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Drexel Winter 2009 on March 14, 2009 in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA
> ...



i think the vernal equinox is generally march 20th (or the 21st)so you're safe by almost a week.


----------



## striderxo (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob will SIGN your cube if you come.


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2009)

striderxo said:


> Bob will SIGN your cube if you come.



stanley, i accidentally pressed enter after just typing in my first name and not entering any events. i re-registered with all my information afterward.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't go. 
That's the day of SAT.
And I can't go to any other competitions the next 2 weeks after that because of Science Fairs.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I don't think this is going to happen for me. It'll really depend on how I do at Fort Lee and what the current WRs are.



zomg I might win an event then. D:


----------



## MistArts (Feb 12, 2009)

I might go. I'll have to remember the company that gives DC to Philly (and Philly to DC) bus trips though.


----------



## Bob (Feb 12, 2009)

striderxo said:


> Bob will SIGN your cube if you come.



I will?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 12, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this is going to happen for me. It'll really depend on how I do at Fort Lee and what the current WRs are.
> ...



I guess I'll spend the $75 just so you can't win


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 12, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this is going to happen for me. It'll really depend on how I do at Fort Lee and what the current WRs are.
> ...


zomg me too D:

That is of course if i don't competely fail in every event like Newark


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Oh, you jerk.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't decide between UPenn or Drexel .... but UPenn doesn't have magic hmmmm


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2009)

MistArts said:


> I might go. I'll have to remember the company that gives DC to Philly (and Philly to DC) bus trips though.



try boltbus.com. 

i used to take it from dc to nyc for 20-25 bucks. they even have plugs and wifi on the bus to go along with leather seats. it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 20, 2009)

ahh i got sci fair at lehigh... damn haha


----------



## Feanaro (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll probably be going to this one. Gives me a chance to visit some friends in Sinking Springs. Will there be T-Shirts or cubes for sale?


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 25, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I'll probably be going to this one. Gives me a chance to visit some friends in Sinking Springs. Will there be T-Shirts or cubes for sale?



Don't know about t-shirts but you will most likely be able to buy assorted cubes from people selling them, nothing formal


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow...only 35 signed up
I'll be there 
more likely to place 

This thread is kinda dead, but since it's the day before the event, I decided to wake it back up


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2009)

great competition. we were way ahead in time and were even able to add 6x6 and 7x7. Patrick Jameson set a WR with a .83 magic solve...TWICE. He also got a .88, I believe, but he DNFed the other two, unfortunately. He was very close to destroying the WR.

Patrick also got a 44.xx 4x4 solve that had him on g-perm at 36.xx. Proof that you should never, ever look at the timer. Haha.

All in all it was a lot of fun, thanks to the Drexel Cube Club for a great tournament!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice solves, Patrick! 
I couldn't go because I had to take the SAT today. 
Why 8 seconds on a G perm? I thought I was that bad a few days ago, but after practicing a few times and loosening my cube, I got it down to 3-5 seconds. Crazy lock ups?


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Nice solves, Patrick!
> I couldn't go because I had to take the SAT today.
> Why 8 seconds on a G perm? I thought I was that bad a few days ago, but after practicing a few times and loosening my cube, I got it down to 3-5 seconds. Crazy lock ups?



I imagine it was nerves and locking up. I didn't actually see the solve because i was doing a solve right next to him, i just heard the afterward.


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 15, 2009)

Where did u take it so did my brother?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 15, 2009)

Patrick's Job is to make my life harder


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 16, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Patrick's Job is to make my life harder



hes doing a good job


----------



## Bob (Mar 16, 2009)

Results are up. Everything except 6x6 & 7x7. Those should follow shortly.

EDIT: 6x6 & 7x7 results now up.


----------

